# My very first loft, and my very first pigeons!



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

At first it was just two hand raised feral pigeons living along side us in the house over here...but they have set off a chain reaction which has led to a loft and more pigeons...as well as a new shed on order for a BIGGER loft...and hopefully even more pigeons.

It's just a start, and was built for the cost of burgers and beer. I still have a few things to do, a trap being first on the list. Real perches and a few nest boxes are on the list too. I've still yet to paint the trim boards and put them on...I just need more burgers and beer.









from the outside









from the inside









my very first homers









and a group photo of the new family members

I owe aarongreen123 a big thanks for all the advice and the birds. My boyfriend finally understands why I've been a bit pigeon obsessed lately after watching his birds loft fly. Now he wants pigeons as much as I do (Maybe more...scary thought)! Will make it MUCH easier to get the big loft done!

I'm really thrilled to be getting into this hobby. I'd like to thank everyone here, this site has been extremely helpful in getting started. To tell you the truth, I'm more nervous about getting pigeons than I have ever been about bringing home a new horse!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your birds are really pretty and I like your loft...if your already flying them thats a great start!...just a hint, if you put the water drinker in the aviary on the wire, it does not get as much shavings in it and the loft stays drier which you want....are you going to race the birds?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Nervous??????? Every time I get a new pigeon or me and my dad add on to my loft I have so many buterflies of exitement that I about explode!!!!!!!!!! Very nice loft and happy looking pigeons! I hope having pigeons gives you as much joy as it does me.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Spirit, I will definitely move the waterer out to the aviary. Thanks for the tip! I've been changing it two to three times daily as the shavings do get in it quite a bit. I'm not quite flying them yet, as I just got the loft bird worthy last Sunday. I think I'm going to be cautious and let them settle for close to a month.

I'm not so sure on racing...I may try my hand at it down the road, purely for the fun and experience of it. I've been thinking I may try dove release eventually as a hobby, and to give the birds a job. But for this summer I plan on starting small and getting well acquainted with keeping pigeons. I think loft flying is going to be a real treat.

birds+me=happy, I can understand the butterflies! I keep sneaking out to spy on them! I'm sure I will be entertained by them for endless hours! I really can't wait to get a bigger loft up and running. We are thinking to retire this one to a breeding loft once the big one is done.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice loft. One question. Why is it the aviary is facing backward away from sun? Or this is just those times when it gets shaded?

Those birds look young and perfect for settling. Don't wait too long that they get wing strong. They already went to the aviary, right?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

*KEEP IT UP!! Bella*

LOOKS GREAT, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! we always need more pigeon people!
I have been keeping pigeons for about 4 months now (?), and I will probably keep them for the rest of my life. I hope you do to. I hope to see more from you on this site! again, congrats!

-Columba livia!


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Hi RodSD and thank you! To answer your question, the aviary faces south and gets full sun for the majority of the day. The shade you see is a actually the shadow of our tool shed as it was approaching sunset when I took the pics.
The checks are already going out into the aviary and have been in there almost a week. The white and the grizzle just went in yesterday afternoon. I haven't seen them go out yet but it was nearing dusk when I put them in, so today we shall see.

Thank you for the welcome Columba livia! I will be around and about as I still have much to learn


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Understood! Loft facing south or southeast is excellent because of the sun making your loft dry. Pigeon keeping will get exciting and scary as you go further along. I am talking about training and releasing them to resettle them. Once they are settled (comes back to you when released), then you can breath easier. I just hope that you don't have hawk problem. Those have given me much pain especially they took my favorites. Good luck!

Obviously your plan is to food call train them first followed by trap training. Then the release where you don't startle them. The aviary is already providing them the opportunity to memorize their surroundings so that is good.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

To fix your water problem, use gallon milk jugs. Cut a 2-3" circle with the bottom of the circle about 4" high. You will get very few shavings in the jug and because of the shape, most birds will stay off the top. I tried cutting the hole where the jug has the round imprint, but it is too low and allows shavings to get in. Put about 3 of these in your loft and you are good on water for several days. Nice loft by the way.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> To fix your water problem, use gallon milk jugs. Cut a 2-3" circle with the bottom of the circle about 4" high. You will get very few shavings in the jug and because of the shape, most birds will stay off the top. I tried cutting the hole where the jug has the round imprint, but it is too low and allows shavings to get in. Put about 3 of these in your loft and you are good on water for several days. Nice loft by the way.


Sounds interesting, but I can't picture it. Don't even know if your milk jugs are the same as we have here in Australia. Can you post a pic of one of yours please?


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Bella, I love your loft, and your babies look so proud of it too! I have had my pigeons for 6 months now and the excitement hasn't dimmed one little bit - but if your gonna get hooked for life on something, pigeons are a great choice!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Bella,

Aarongreen123 is a real nice guy. Glad he helped you get started, and welcome to the love of birds and flying. You are off to a great start, wish I lived closer so I could help, I like beer and burgers. Wife says they are bad for me.

God Bless,
Tony


----------

